# CO Light Enthusiast meet up June 27



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

The next CO Light Enthusiast meetup is June 27 at the South Metro Fire Rescue Administration building (9195 East Mineral Avenue) in the basement from 9-5 or until we get tired of each other. No agenda for this meeting. Bring your questions and ideas to share with everyone. If you are looking for something particular, please post so hopefully someone will be prepared to help you.

I have to work so I will miss this one. Sean has already indicated that he is busy with the orchestra and will not be there either.

Brian


----------

